# Hey Everyone!



## Vespcat (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey guys!

I'm pretty new, I've been lurking for the last few days so i finally decided to pop my head out and say hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm 23 and live in London, and i've been using MAC for about 6 years now, i've yet to build up a collect like some of the amazing ones i've seen here though!


----------



## Janice (Sep 14, 2005)

Heellloooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to the forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please let one of the staff know if you need assistance with anything.


----------



## user4 (Sep 14, 2005)

huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii... welcome to our cozy little nitch we like to call specktra!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user2 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Vespcat and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have fun here!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2005)

welcome sweetie!


----------



## Vespcat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking forward to posting some FOTD's when some of my new MAC arrives this week!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.  I am looking forward to seeing your FOTD's


----------



## user3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi! Hope you enjoy coming here!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra vespcat!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome! Glad to have a new member!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey sweetie, 
Fancy meeting you here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You will love it here everyone is so helpful, and damn gorgeous to boot.


----------

